

Infinite memory - people who remember every minute of their lives - djenryte
http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=7166313n&tag=contentMain;contentBody
60 minute segment on superior autobiographical memory, people who can instantly recall every event that has happened in their lives.
======
JCTony
Thank G-d this is not me! Don't most people usually take drugs to forget and
that's without remember everything to begin with.

Its actually kind of scary when you test savants and realize they are for
real.

